# TV mount sought



## Asterix (Sep 24, 2006)

Dear all,

am looking for a TV mount for a 20" LCD/DVD combo that weighs 9.4kg.

Primarily required because we want the kids to be able to watch a DVD whilst we're on the move (I've considered other options but they are negated by the number of kids, the lack of headrests and the desire to travel as light as possible).

So, am thinking to mitigate any problems with G, get a mount that supports weights up to 20kg.

The most secure way to fit this mount (because of the relative thickness of the woodwork near the viewing point) will be directly to the underside of the cabinet that hangs above it (though I'm not going to try, having put a bit of weight on it I *think* I could hang off this cabinet).

If possible, I would like a double articulating arm with a reasonably "no-tool" adjustable tilt plate.

Due to the size of the TV, it is not suitable for flipping back under the cabinet I'm going to mount it from.

Most importantly, the distance from underside-of-cabinet to centre of TV mounting plate should be no more than 26cm (otherwise the bottom of the -current- TV will foul the worktop below.

Has anyone seen/ got similar mount? Recommends/ steer clears gratefully appreciated.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Something like this perhaps, but I've never seen one with a double articulating arm, possibly due to the stress that would place on this type of mount ?

http://www.ergoindemand.com/lcd-under-cabinet-mount.htm


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*TV bracket*

Hi

Anything amongst this lot?

Russell

http://www.av4home.co.uk/acatalog/Screens_up_to_23-inch.html


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

got this sitting next to me at the moment. We never got round to using it. If its what you are looking for make me an offer

stew


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

or try

http://www.azlek.com/

the public face of ergo mounts who are the bizz

all there arms/elbow joints are lockable and are used in Hospitals etc


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Asterix said:


> Dear all,
> 
> am looking for a TV mount for a 20" LCD/DVD combo that weighs 9.4kg.
> 
> ...


'Morning

Take a lookat the first item on this page - http://tinyurl.com/y9s2f4g - I fitted one to mount a 19" LCD, no problems so far - wouldn't really recommend its use whilst on the move though!

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*TV*

Hi

I leave my TV on the bracket whilst travelling, not had any problems.

Russell


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Asterix said:


> Due to the size of the TV, it is not suitable for flipping back under the cabinet I'm going to mount it from.


You sure about that Asterix?

We had a similar problem, but finally solved it with a flip up (_or down_ :?: ) bracket, but mounted it sideways.

The side of the TV projects out a bit from under the cabinet, but it's not in the way and after a few days you don't notice it.

The bracket we got is by Project 2000 and has two very simple "_pull locks_" which click into place to lock both the tilt and swivel when it is flipped back up for travel.

It works fine, and got us out of a jam.

Dave

(_Credit - It was the brilliant idea of Nick Johnson at Van Bitz. :wink: Definitely not a stupid boy, our Nick!_   )


----------



## Asterix (Sep 24, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Asterix said:
> 
> 
> > Due to the size of the TV, it is not suitable for flipping back under the cabinet I'm going to mount it from.
> ...


Yes. And, our kids are like all others - even worse at avoiding van obstacles than sober adults are


----------



## Asterix (Sep 24, 2006)

I still have to check VESA fit and reach, but anyone used this?


----------



## Asterix (Sep 24, 2006)

Asterix said:


> I still have to check VESA fit and reach, but anyone used this?


Well, I researched that product as much as possible and as it was the only top suspended mount suitable I bought it.

Problem is, the mount's minimum reach (minimum distance from cabinet mounting point to top TV VESA mountings) is about 100mm too much (means the bottom of the TV fouls the shelf below).

So, I need a similar "ceiling type" mount (wall mount points aren't secure enough and it can't go anywhere else) whose minimum reach - as defined above - is 190mm preferably and, if failing that, no greater than 230mm.

I don't fancy hacking away at the one I've bought, so at the moment it is going to go in my garage so I can watch the grand prix whilst tinkering with the race car. If I get desperate, the hacksaw may come out. I'll continue to scour the websites suggested and phone the suppliers/ manufacturers.

If in the meantime anyone comes up with a mount to fit, I'd be grateful.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*tv mounting*

Hi 
Have a look at my mounting it may help. zappysblog

Regards,

Graham


----------



## Asterix (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Graham. That may be an option if I can work out how to get behind the panel that sits behind my TV without damage (and that panel is on the wall on the van).


----------

